# Best ISP in Bhubaneswar for stable ping and minimum downtime.



## arijitsinha (Oct 28, 2016)

Hi,

Which is the most reliable ISP in Bhubaneswar nearby Patia/Infocity. FUP is not an issue I need good stable ping and minimum downtime for playing online games like Dota 2 or other MMO.

Also is Airtel available there?


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 28, 2016)

Jetspot Fiber


----------



## arijitsinha (Oct 28, 2016)

Nerevarine said:


> Jetspot Fiber



Have you used it? How are pings to SEA and EU?


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 29, 2016)

I havent used it as i dont live in patia and its only available in patia, but I regularly play with a friend who does and his ping is consistently ~100 ms..
There are occasional packet drops though, still its the best ISP in this city


----------



## sumit05 (Oct 29, 2016)

Jetspot & i too from patia using jetspot wireless broadband.

For more info join here Log in to Facebook | Faceboo


----------

